# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Choix du moteur de jeux

## peliandre

Bonjour,

Pour l'instant j'ai en ide de faire un jeux, j'aurai voulu avoir des conseils pour le choix d'un moteur de jeux.

Il s'agirait d'un jeu combinant :
Conqueror Ad 1086 (pour ceux qui connaisse)
Fallout (pas besoin d'expliquer la)

De Conqueror la gestion des villages (fermes & btiments) et de fallout l'histoire, l'univers ainsi que les vu de camra.

Donc un jeux fps/stratgie (Pas un Call of duty  ::): ).

Plusieurs moteurs de jeux semblaient intressant :
Unity qui est gratuit mais apparemment limit (Peut tre est-ce ncessaire pour commencer)
Unigine (mais peu de retour et ne font pas de version gratuite comme unity ou d'autre)

Cryengine ainsi que udk ne mintresse pas trop bien que preneur de tout avis.

Si vous avez des ides a proposer sur le choix du moteur de jeux, je suis preneur.

Cordialement
Peliandre

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Unity, si vous avez des connaissances en C#, je pense que cela peut tre un bon choix.
UDK, si vous avez besoin d'effet de lumire qui claquent, mais alors, il faudra apprendre un langage de script qui est dit: "proche du Java".

Sinon, vous parlez de Fallout 3, dans votre comparaison, non ?

----------


## seeme

> Bonjour,
> 
> Unity, si vous avez des connaissances en C#, je pense que cela peut tre un bon choix.
> UDK, si vous avez besoin d'effet de lumire qui claquent, mais alors, il faudra apprendre un langage de script qui est dit: "proche du Java".
> 
> Sinon, vous parlez de Fallout 3, dans votre comparaison, non ?


C'est pas "proche de javascript" plutt?

Sinon unity tu devrais arriver assez simplement  tes fins. Pour tout ce qui est affichage, c'est trs simple et la version free suffit. Il faudra effectivement des notions de C# et/ou de js pour tes mcaniques de jeux.

----------

